# Beadboard Backsplash



## ChrWright (Aug 19, 2007)

I would install your counters first and then the beadboard.

Here is a kitchen I recently finished with a beadboard backsplash:

http://www.wrightworks.net/ca140_4071.JPG

http://www.wrightworks.net/ca140_4059.JPG


I would use a solid tongue & groove beadboard as opposed to the plywood versions. Use construction adhesive and finish nails, and paint it before you install. Caulk with a siliconized acrylic clear caulk to seal at the counter.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

ChrWright said:


> I would install your counters first and then the beadboard.
> 
> Here is a kitchen I recently finished with a beadboard backsplash:
> 
> ...


 I would have to agree with this. Walls are never straight so by putting the bead board in after you may not have to scribe the counter top to much.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

ChrWright said:


> http://www.wrightworks.net/ca140_4071.JPG
> 
> http://www.wrightworks.net/ca140_4059.JPG



That looks great, nice job!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice kitchen.


----------



## lee polowczuk (Nov 21, 2006)

*beadboard backsplash*

:thumbsup: I put my beadboard backsplash in first... 

Man that's a nice kitchen... mine looks very similar with the backsplash, hardwood floors, and cabinet style...

However, I have laminate...maybe someday, i will tear that out and get some granite


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh yah VERY VERY nice kitchen, whats the floor???


----------



## nthomp16 (Aug 14, 2007)

That kitchen looks great, and thanks for the response. Can you tell me the thickness of the tongue and groove beadboard you used? Also, did you use any type of trip where the backsplash meets the counter?


----------



## ChrWright (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks all for the compliments.

The floor in that kitchen was ebony stained red oak, quartered & rift. The oak was "water popped" before the stain was applied.

The T&G backsplash was about 3/8" to 1/2" thick--I can't remember the exact dimension. The penninsula has similar beadboard panels. The panels consisted of the beadboard strips nailed to a plywood backing. We stripped the beadboard off the plywood and applied it directly to the wall. This saved us having to paint match to the cabinets since they came directly from the factory. My lumber yard carries the same T&G beadboard in poplar.

The beadboard comes directly down to the counter, with a slight gap for caulk...We used a silonized acrylic caulk to seal the joint.


----------



## Stonemeel (Aug 30, 2007)

yep......I'm a noob......what is "water-popped"?
VERY nice kitchen.....REALnice floor.....any more details on the ebony finish?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Popping the wood grain on wood flooring after sanding.

Wipe floor with water ( damp rag) not too heavy. Wood grain swells will take stain deeper and reflect light differently. ( side benefit, it may erase tiny sanding blemishes) Flooring contractors may offer as an option as you select and approve stain sample on your new or refinished wood floor.


----------



## ChrWright (Aug 19, 2007)

Just changed websites and couldn't edit the links above, so here are updates:


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

*kitchen redo...*

looking good....understood that end user satisfaction and limited space may dictate limited work space... A+ ... hope the final check was from a happy camper... thanks for the up date.

What was the under cab lighting? looks a bit heavy on the wall wash... maybe it was just the photo.

Good job!


----------

